# Knicks hold team meeting after loss



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- After the New York Knicks lost their seventh consecutive game Wednesday night to fall to 3-11 on the season, players and coaches held a 20-minute, closed-door meeting.
> 
> "The easiest thing for us to do is just to crumble right now," Carmelo Anthony said. "We are in a dark place but we have to get out of this. We just have to get out of it."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/10049236/new-york-knicks-hold-team-meeting-dark-place


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder what kind of meeting the Knicks held today, after last night loss in MSG with a MIA HC


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Getting paid millions of dollars to suck at basketball is not equivalent to having a bad hair day.


----------

